# quick question regarding portmaster and regex



## Business_Woman (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Lets say i'd like to upgrade all my libraries with the command 
portmaster "*.lib*."

Is there a way to exclude one or more libraries from this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2010)

Portmaster doesn't work on libraries or files, only on ports (which may contain/install libraries), so something like [cmd=]portmaster lib*[/cmd] should update all installed ports starting with "lib" (the ones that show up in [cmd=]pkg_info -IX ^lib[/cmd]). You can skip ports using -x.


----------

